# Lennox headoffice contact?



## ccpyue (Feb 24, 2011)

I installed a new Lennox G61MPV furnace and a new Honeywell HE225 humidifier. Found the humidifier is SOLELY controlled by the furnace's heating time, which I suppose it should control by the Humidistat and Fan. My local installer just stopped their service after installation and dragging on my problem without any solution.

How should we wire the Furnace to the Humidifier, so that the Humidifier ONLY control by the FAN and HUMIDISTAT. Not SOLELY control by the furnace, which now the humidifier only work when the furnace heat is kicking in.

Or someone can tell me Lennox headoffice's email address for me to contact them on this problem and correct wiring.

Now I put pots of water everywhere in my house to protect my rose wood furniture and piano. At nigh, I have to have a portable humidifier in my bedroom in order to sleep well. Now is dry.

Thank you.


----------



## hvactechfw (Mar 26, 2011)

was this ever resolved?  If no, how is the Humidifier currently wired and what humidistat are you using?


----------



## joecaption (Mar 27, 2011)

Sounds like you have a problum with the installer not Lenox. I'm sure they would like to know if one of there installers is messing up, but I'd be calling someone else to do the future work.


----------



## ccpyue (Nov 24, 2014)

joecaption said:


> Sounds like you have a problum with the installer not Lenox. I'm sure they would like to know if one of there installers is messing up, but I'd be calling someone else to do the future work.






You are very correct. I won't call this company any more.


----------



## kok328 (Nov 24, 2014)

You can also purchase a piano humidifier.


----------



## kok328 (Nov 24, 2014)

Wire the humidistat in parallel with the fan circuit so when both the fan comes on & the stat calls for humidity , it will humidify. Just make sure your transformer is capable of the extra current.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 24, 2014)

If the humidifier in question doesn't have it's own blower, then it is useless to run it without the furnace. The furnace supplies the airflow that the humidifier needs.


----------



## kok328 (Nov 25, 2014)

It would have to be wired into the fan circuit of the furnace so you can set the fan to "On" versus "Auto" and would open the solenoid valve for the water supply when the fan is running.


----------



## ccpyue (Sep 18, 2015)

Just start from about five days ago, every morning, I found 2 to 4 dead bees laying near my bedroom air conditioner outlets in the 2nd floor. I have 3 outlets in this bedroom, and the dead bees may found near two of them. I did open up the outlet covers and cannot see anything. I also use vacuum to clean the "not so deep" those outlets, but still see dead bees every morning.

This just happen in my master bedroom, the other three rooms have no so thing.

Anyone have experience that, and how to found out where these dead bees come from? This worry me very much.

(see photo attached)


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 18, 2015)

you should start a new thread.


----------



## ccpyue (Feb 3, 2018)

hvactechfw said:


> was this ever resolved?  If no, how is the Humidifier currently wired and what humidistat are you using?



Sorry I was assigned to work out of the Canada for a long time and now returned home. The installer came by many times, until recently, he got it done right. Now, as long as the fan is on (auto or manual), plus the humidity is not up to the pre-set %, the humidifier will continue work until it reached the pre-set %. So the problem is solved. 

Thank you for all input that really help.


----------

